# Funny GSD Picture Signs - Laugh, Cry, Be Proud



## curedba




----------



## David Taggart

Oh! Let me wipe ...The first one and the fourth. Thank you!


----------



## Switchblade906

Nice. In the first one if you switched out the girl with a boy it would be my son lol. He does that to Zoey everyday.


----------

